# Happy Thanksgiving!



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 26, 2015)

I want to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving. Our family has had its fair share of little problems throughout the past year, but compared to so many in the world, we are very blessed. I hope all of you have a wonderful holiday!

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 26, 2015)

Everyone have a Happy and safe Thanksgiving and eat more than you should.


----------



## kurtak (Nov 26, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Everyone have a Happy and safe Thanksgiving and eat more than you should.



I plan to be stuffed with stuffed turkey :mrgreen: 

Have A great Thanksgiving all :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Geo (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 

I am thankful for being able to share this day. I am thankful for all my family and friends. I am thankful to have more than I need.

I am thankful for you and all of my friends and family here on the GRF and thank you Noxx for creating this wonderful forum.


----------



## jonn (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## maynman1751 (Nov 26, 2015)

Geo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> 
> I am thankful for being able to share this day. I am thankful for all my family and friends. I am thankful to have more than I need.
> 
> I am thankful for you and all of my friends and family here on the GRF and thank you Noxx for creating this wonderful forum.



Can't say it much better than that Jeff. Great day to all!!!!!!


----------



## Galaxy419 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy thanksgiving to everyone on the forum and their family


----------



## artart47 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi my Friends!
What I'm thankful for! Left to right; My soon to be X. My twin sons Jarred & Orion. me, my daughter Eileen, and my daughter Reanna. My sister Beverly is taking the picture.
It was even more special cuz me and Eileen found each other after 14 yrs and just met today.
I posted a little late but, I hope everyone's thanksgiving was as great as ours!
artart47


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 27, 2015)

That's a great looking bunch Art.
Hope everyone here had a great one!


----------



## Geo (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow, what a great story. Sorry to hear about the ex part but even that may be a good thing.


----------



## artart47 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi my Friends!
Thanks guys! It was great! Geo; Don't be sad for me! I can't wait till it's over. It's for the best.
artart47


----------

